# Anyone having a medicated FET in April?



## dahliad (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi! this is my third attempt at FET at  the ARGC.  the First one was a natural cycle which ended with a BFN, Second one got cancelled just before transfer due to low Progesterone levels. and now I am about to start DR in a week or 2, and looking for some cycle buddies to join me in the roller coaster ride ahead!  I can't wait and hope it'll work this time!  So ready for another baby now.  My little girl will be 2 in July.


----------



## peglet (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi

I'm peglet (pegs), waiting for my period so I can start all over again, will be april time i'm guessing.....

Had a BFN in Feb with Frosties.  I have 3 frosties left in one vile.

I too have a DD, she was 2 in Dec, so I'm ready too.....

Pegs


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining in. Had my 1st cycle of ICSI and ec on 17th Feb. Got 17 embies but all frozen due to OHSS. Can start my first medicated FET in April however not really sure what to expect.
Hope everything goes well for you ladies. Wishing you loads of luck.

Emma XX


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi ladies

I had a BFN with FET in Feb. AF arrived on Sun so had injection to down regulate. Go back a week Sun for scan and then 2 weeks of Prognovia before ET. My daughter turns 2 in June so very ready too. 

Had a BFP with first fresh IVF with her and was devastated that FET last month didnt work...

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi ladies

I'm currently posting on the March FET but am due to have ET on 30th April, just had AF start at the weekend and will start DR later this month.


----------



## dahliad (Feb 9, 2008)

hello ladies! 

Great to see that we can be cycle buddies !  This is my 3rd attempt at FET but first Medicated FET...so i'm new to this.  

Where are you all getting your treatments.  I'm at the ARGC.  They are great but it's VERY involved I will have to go every day for bloods from the time i start the estrogen pills till transfer.


----------



## waiting for a pink (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi, my name is Cat. I'm 25, I have no children, and am due to start FET in April with the hope to transfer 2 snow babies on April 19th    

When I was 21 I was told I had cancer, this resulted in 3 years of heavy-going chemo which left me infertile. However, before my treatment began, my husband and I were able to store 7 little embies   (known as the 7 dwarves...hence my user name)

I am aware that not many people my age go through this and am very anxious. I'd really like to chat to people going through it at the same time as me so we can compare stories and moan loads during the 2WW!!! 

Cat


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi there
I hope you won't mind if I join you - I haven't totally decided whether to do medicated or not - any thoughts very welcome!!!! I have a DD who will turn 2 in July too, like dahliad. We have 1 frostie and I'm 41 (this frostie comes from when I was 36). Because I know there's such a high chance of this frostie not making it thru thawing I'm a bit relcutant to go thru the medicated cycle.... but I also want to give this one the best possible chance. What shall I do?

Fluffy xx


----------



## dahliad (Feb 9, 2008)

welcome fluffy & cat  

Cat - sorry to hear of your ordeal - but it's great that you knew you wanted kids back then and that you had already found the one!   Good luck with this cycle and really hope it works out for you.  I started on the IVF waggon when i was 27 and i know there weren't many people that young - but age is just a number what matters is the result! 

Fluffy - when was your dd born?   my lo's birthday is july 21!  I did 2 unmedicated cycles which were unsuccessful as i have PCOS.  I know that medicated cycles and unmedicated have the same success rates, but i now advocate medicated as i think it just gives you that little bit more peace of mind knowing that everything is under control - if that makes any sense at all.  but at the end of the day it up to you.  what ever makes your relaxed and comfortable is the way you should go!


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi all you lovely ladies.

Its great to know there are other people out there having FETs at the same time and as dahliad and snow white said at least we can talk it through together. I'm attending the Royal in Belfast for treatment.
Really looking forward to meeting my snow babies and hoping that we all get lucky.

Wishing everyone loads of positive wishes.       

Emma Xxx


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Hello lovley ladies! Can i join in too? I'm doing a nat fet. I got my period last tue's. First scan next wed to detect ovulation. If everything goes well ET will be last week in march,fingers crossed! This will be my 3rd fet. First was med fet ended in bfn and second fet was a nat fet and ended in a bfpppp! My little boy will be two in july. So blessed! I really hope and pray that we get to give him a bro or a sis if not we are sooooo lucky and blessed just to have him.

Good luck everyone!!! xxxx


----------



## dahliad (Feb 9, 2008)

Dawn & Emma- welcomE!  

dawn -my dd was born on 21/7/2008


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi ladies

Welcome Dawn  

Fluffy, Dahliad and Dawn, it sounds like your LOs all turn 2 in July   Coincidence!

Snow/ Cat - wishing you lots of luck with your dwarves   

Hi Miss E, Peglet & Lori  

How is everyone?  I'm off to see an acupuncturist later, as a kind of security blanket thing, as I had it last time and it worked.  Then on Tues we have another clinic meeting.  Looks like I'll start injecting at the end of March, with ET happening on 30th April, the day before my DD's 1st b-day  

Anyway spreading lots of   to you all

X


----------



## waiting for a pink (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello all!

It's only one week til I have my lovely scan to check all is well so I can proceed onto the lining drugs (I forget the name). I'm so excited   , just thinking that I might, if we're lucky, be pregnant in a few weeks time!!!

Is anybody having their ET around April 19th?


Lots of luck to all

Cat x


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

oh my god! Dahliad - my dd is 21 July too!!!!

I was hoping to be well nt he way to a fet transfer end of next week.... but blasted af hasn't turned up.... now day 41..... I did a pg test about 12 days ago and neg... feels daft doing another .... Anwyay am going to my clinic tomorrow for a scan to check no ovarian cyst causing the delay...... grrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Good luck everyone!!

Fluffy x


----------

